# What to do if you roast your SDX15



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

A friend was a tad generous with the volume knob at our holiday party last week and I let him be since he was having fun playing DJ. Later, I noticed that bandaid smell around the subs and shut the gains on the amps most of the way down at that point and forgot about it. No loss of sound from either driver then. Today I notice there is no sound coming from one of my SDX15. I can only assume that is where the smell came from. FRIENDS DON'T LET THEIR FRIENDS OVERDRIVE DRIVERS DRUNK

Short story is:

SDX15 repair is done for about $85 plus shipping to and from, about $25 each way, to the company below. Or you can order the kit. Information was provided by Bob at CSS.

Meniscus Audio 
Grand Rapids, MI
616-534-9121

Ask for Mark


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I take it both coils got fried?


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

yes, both are fried


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I experienced that same smell a couple weeks ago. It sure was fun at the time.arty::wow:


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

bambino said:


> I experienced that same smell a couple weeks ago. It sure was fun at the time.arty::wow:


Exactly!! I don't want to say that it was worth it becuase that would make me appear even more irresponsible, but we were having a pretty good time knocking pictures off the shelves dancing to some old-school Tupac, Biggie, and Jay-Z. We're almost 40, but still like the wipe our feet on the rhythm rug to stay alive inside.


----------

